# im new here have question.



## cobrajames (Aug 30, 2011)

So I have been searching all day and I can't seem to answer any of my questions. Later this week i will be getting a Gto w/cam & headers. Any way my question is what parts will I need to put a ls3/76 swap on it and what parts will swap over. I don't really wanna buy new springs I hope I can swap the ones from the ls2 heads. Any help?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you can physically change the stuff over, but it will be far from optimised for performance. The LS3 head is so much different it needs a cam set up for it. The ports are huge and flow like mad on the intake side, but that means it needs help from the cam on the exhaust side in the form of more duration and/or lift. I am sure it will run, but you won't probably see the power you could with the right cam.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you don't have rockers with it you'll need new intake ones. They are offset and the valves are larger too. You'd also be much better off with new springs unless the "old" ones are close to new. A cammed car usually requires spring inspection/replacement around 20,000 miles depending on cam aggressiveness.


----------

